# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  CHIENS ET CHATS TORTURES - GROSSE URGENCE

## Inci Inji NAR

Bonsoir tout le monde,

je lance un SOS pour des chats et chiens errants en détresse dans la ville de KARTAL (banlieu d'ISTANBUL en Turquie) et plus précisément dans le quartier de Siirt.

Je sais vous allez me dire que c'est trop loin mais les militants Turcs ont besoin de gens comme nous, vivants en Europe pour mettre la pression à ce gourvernement, à ce maire (besoin de mails envoyés en masse) car il ne fait rien et les habitants du quatier ainsi que les associations sont désespérés.

Je vous explique rapidement la situation, des enfants âgés entre 9 et 12 ans, attrapent les animaux errants en leur mettant une corde autour du cou. Ils sont ensuite trainés jusqu'à une zone déserte. Ces animaux sont torturés voir violés, sont poussés aux combats chien/chien et/ou chien/chat. Pour ne pas qu'ils s'échappent, ils leur coupent les coussinets avec du verre. ils crèvent les yeux des chats, coupent la queue des chats. Quand ces animaux s'affaiblissent, ils les emmenent dans la fôret et les attachent avec une corde trop courte et les laissent mourir. je ne vous parle même pas des chiots et chatons!

J'ai trouvé l'adresse de la mairie, le mail ainsi que le numéro de téléphone. Etant d'origine turque, je vais envoyer un mail en turc et j'appellerai demain dans la journée, histoire de faire comprendre qu'ils sont pointés du doigt.

S'il vous plaît, envoyez un maximum de mails pour faire bouger les fonctionnaires de cette ville!!!

*Mettre dans l'objet du mail: "Kartal / Yakacık civarinda SIIRT MAHALLESI, hayvanlara eziyet edilmektedir"

vous pouvez écrire en français, ils vont certainement faire appel à un traducteur si plusieurs mails reçus
*
*KARTAL BELEDIYESI:
Adres -* Karlıktepe mah. Elit sk. No:5 Kartal/ İSTANBUL 
*Telefon-* (Santral) 0 (216) 586 88 88 
*Email:* mavimasa@kartal.bel.tr

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre mobilisation, je vous tiendrai au courant si changement.


Biz

Inji

----------


## LILY78

Super Inji, j'espere qu'on va pouvoir aider

----------


## declor92

Je viens d'adresser une copie du Post par mail à la Fondation B.Bardot. 
Je n'arrive pas à trouver l'adresse mail de 30 millions d'Amis. Quelqu'un l'a ?
Merci

----------


## Pouicpouinette

mail envoyé !

----------


## Inci Inji NAR

je n'ai pas trouvé le mail de 30 millions d'amis, j'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut envoyer que sur leur site en cliquant sur un lien

----------


## declor92

> je n'ai pas trouvé le mail de 30 millions d'amis, j'ai l'impression qu'on ne peut envoyer que sur leur site en cliquant sur un lien


Effectivement, pas de possibilité d'échanger par mail avec 30 M d'Amis. Mais je n'abandonne pas, demain je leur adresse un courrier postal R.A.R. Au moins ils seront informés.

----------


## declor92

Mon courrier à la Fondation 30 Millions d'Amis est parti ! En voici le contenu :

"Madame, Monsieur"
Je porte à votre connaissance les cas de maltraitances et tortures abominables infligées à des chiens et des chats à Istanbul.
Cette information a été portée hier sur le site Rescue, par un membre d'origine Turque, vivant en région parisienne, qui lance un appel désespéré pour ces petits martyrs. Je vous joins copie du Post.
J'ai adressé hier par mail copie du Post à la Fondation Brigitte Bardot.
J'espère que les deux grandes Fondations que vous représentez, pourront faire peser tout le poids de leur renommée envers le Maire et les autorités de la ville concernée pour faire cesser ces actes odieux.
S'il vous plait, aidez-les !
Je vous remercie par avance de tout coeur, des démarches et actions que vous pourrez accomplir, et vous prie d'agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs."

----------


## declor92

J'espère que d'autres se lanceront ! Merci pour ces petits martyrs.

----------


## baboune51

Bonsoir ....pourquoi ne pas écrire à l'ambassade de France en Turquie ???

Il y a les consulats aussi ...

Déranger les autorités ...ça me tente !

Inji : qu'en penses - tu ??

- - - Mise à jour - - -

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## declor92

*Je trouve l'idée bonne Baboune. Je viens d'adresser un mail à l'Ambassadeur de France en Turquie, copie Fondation B.B. Le voici :
*
Monsieur l'Ambassadeur de France en Turquie 
Monsieur,

Je porte à votre connaissance les cas de maltraitances et tortures abominables infligées à des chiens et chats à Istanbul.
Cette information a été communiquée hier sur les réseaux sociaux par un membre d'origine Turque vivant en région parisienne, qui lance un appel désespéré pour ces petits martyrs.
La Fondation Brigitte Bardot , ainsi que la Fondation 30 Millions d'Amis ont été prévenues.
J'espère de tout coeur, que vous pourrez intervenir afin que ces tortures sur des êtres vivants cessent.

Dans l'attente d'une issue positive, je vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur l'Ambassadeur, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs.

Mme XXXXX
Paris
France

 *VOICI LE POST LANCE HIER :  * *(j'ai mis un copié-collé du Post Rescue)

*Si celà tente quelqu'un :

laurent.bili@diplomatie.gouv.fr  (Ambassadeur de France en Turquie)

aysegul.vural@diplomatie.gouv.fr  (Traductrice de l'Ambassade )

----------


## declor92

Inji, MP envoyé !

----------


## Inci Inji NAR

Coucou,

Oui j'ai pensé à l'ambassade de France mais pensant que cette affaire ne concerne que le gouvernement turc, j'ai zappé.

Je vais envoyer un mail alors

Merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu as trouvé les adresses! trop cool!!!

merci merci merci!!!

----------


## declor92

Bon, ce soir je fais mon mail au Maire de la ville concernée .....
D'autres peuvent s'impliquer ?

----------


## baboune51

L'ambassade de Turquie en France 
Ambassade de Turquie

*Adresse :* 16 Avenue de Lamballe, 75016 Paris 
*Téléphone :*01 53 92 71 11

*Horaires d'ouverture :*
Horaires du mercredi De 09:00 à 13:00, De 14:30 à 18:30 


On va envoyer nos bons voeux  à monsieur  L AMBASSADEUR ...alors !!!!!

----------


## declor92

Merci Baboune; j'ai l'adresse mail de l'Ambassade de Turquie en France :

ambassade.paris@mfa.gov.tr 

l'Ambassadeur est : 
*Tahsin Burcuoğlu*

----------


## Delphes76

Envoyé aux 2 ambassades aussi

----------


## baboune51

....je viens d'envoyer un mail à l'Ambassadeur de Turquie à Paris

je vais aussi envoyer une version papier ....histoire de contourner la case " indésirable" ...

--------------- Cet appel a - t -il été diffusé en Allemagne ( où il y a une forte population originaire de Turquie ) ??

----------


## declor92

> ....je viens d'envoyer un mail à l'Ambassadeur de Turquie à Paris
> 
> je vais aussi envoyer une version papier ....histoire de contourner la case " indésirable" ...
> 
> --------------- Cet appel a - t -il été diffusé en Allemagne ( où il y a une forte population originaire de Turquie ) ??


Pour la diffusion en Allemagne, il faut demander à Inji (je ne parle pas le Turc  :: )

----------


## christine84200

mails envoyés !!

----------


## declor92

Merci christine !

----------


## Inci Inji NAR

Coucou,

Avez-vous eu un retour? Moi toujours rien! pfff

Par contre, je viens d'avoir mon cousin (au téléphone) qui est en Turquie, il va essayer de me mettre en contact direct (grâce à une connaissance) avec le maire de la ville de Sisli (toujours proche d'Istanbul), Monsieur Mustafa SARIGUL. Apparemment c'est un homme bon qui régulièrement, demande aux citoyens de venir en aide aux animaux errants et aux oiseaux en mettant un bol d'eau, de lait, des restes de plats, des graines... Il aurait demandé aux gens de son parti (partie politique de gauche CHP), de coller des affiches dans les rues, sur les vitrines des commerçants afin de sensibiliser tout le monde.

Affaire à suivre...

Inji

----------


## Aya94

Juste une petite question, comment cette information est parvenue jusqu'en France ? 
Quelqu'un d'ici a constaté les tortures ? Il y a eut une enquête de la FBB ? 

Je ne voudrais pas transmettre une information non vérifiée :/

Je me rapellerais toujours un jour ou j'étais à Istanbul, dans les petites rues, à une fenêtre au RDC il y avait un homme très très maigre, qui avait une dizaine de chats de la pièce et il était en train de les nourrir, ça m'avait touchée ^^

----------


## Inci Inji NAR

Salut Baboune,

Tu sais, la majorité des turcs (que ce soit en Turquie où dans le reste du monde) en ont rien à foutre des animaux. Seul une poignée se mobilise pour la cause animale. C'est pour cela que j'ai lancé un appel aux Occidentaux.

Mais si vous connaissez des associations un peu partout en europe, je veux bien me mettre en relation.

Inji

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aya,

C'est une militante qui a constaté les faits sur place et elle a les témoignages des habitants du quartier.

Elle a passé l'info sur FB et m'a demandée de l'aide.

----------


## Aya94

Ok, merci  :Smile:

----------


## declor92

Une page a t'elle été créée sur FB ? Si oui, pouvez-vous mettre le lien ?

----------


## LILY78

Inji si ca peut aider j'ai le telephone de 30 millions d'amis

Pour toute urgence, merci de bien vouloir contacter la Fondation au 01.56.59.04.44

Tu dois etre heureuse d'avoir trouvé de l'aide,  je sais que ca te tiens a coeur

----------


## bb38

Mail envoyé ce jour...
On attends

----------


## Spatule

On peut partager sur facebook ?

----------


## LILY78

oui on peut partager sur Facebook d'ailleur il y est deja Merci Spatule  ::

----------


## Lili03

Je viens de découvrir ce poste  sur le mur de spatule .. ::  .... que cette nouvelle année  entende votre appel et le partage  !!!

----------


## baboune51

Des nouvelles  ??????

----------


## vieux-os

je reprend vos messages et vous les traduis en allemand et turc.....   "Madame, Monsieur"
 Je porte à votre connaissance les cas de maltraitances et tortures abominables infligées à des chiens et des chats à Istanbul.
 Cette information a été portée hier sur le site Rescue, par un membre d'origine Turque, vivant en région parisienne, qui lance un appel désespéré pour ces petits martyrs. Je vous joins copie du Post.
 J'ai adressé hier par mail copie du Post à la Fondation Brigitte Bardot.
 J'espère que les deux grandes Fondations que vous représentez, pourront faire peser tout le poids de leur renommée envers le Maire et les autorités de la ville concernée pour faire cesser ces actes odieux.
 S'il vous plait, aidez-les !
 Je vous remercie par avance de tout coeur, des démarches et actions que vous pourrez accomplir, et vous prie d'agréer, Madame, Monsieur, l'expression de mes sentiments les meilleurs."

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*en allemand .............................**"*Liebe" 
  Ich bringe Ihre Aufmerksamkeit den Fall von abscheulichen Misshandlungen und Folter an Hunden und Katzen in Istanbul zugefügt. 
  Diese Information wurde von einem Mitglied der türkischer Herkunft leben in der Region Paris, die einen verzweifelten Appell für diesen kleinen Märtyrer startet gestern zur Rettung Ort gebracht. Ich lege Ihnen eine Kopie der Post. 
  Ich habe gestern per E-Mail Kopie der Post in der Brigitte Bardot Foundation. 
  Ich hoffe, dass die beiden großen Stiftungen Sie vertreten, wird das ganze Gewicht ihres Ruhmes an den Bürgermeister und den betroffenen, diese abscheulichen Taten zu stoppen städtischen Behörden zu machen. 
  Bitte helfen sie! 
  Vielen Dank im Voraus von ganzem Herzen, Schritte und Aktionen, die Sie durchführen können, und akzeptieren Sie bitte, Frau, Herr, den Ausdruck meiner besten Wünsche. "

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*en turc ........*"Sevgili" 
  Ben dikkatinizi İstanbul'da köpekler ve kediler zararınız iğrenç taciz ve işkence dava. 
  Bu bilgiler, bu küçük şehitler için umutsuz bir itiraz başlattı Paris bölgesinde yaşayan Türk kökenli bir üyesi tarafından Kurtarma siteye dün getirildi. Sana Mesajın bir kopyasını ekleyiniz. 
  Ben Brigitte Bardot Vakfı Post-posta kopyası tarafından dün gönderdi. 
  Ben temsil iki büyük vakıf, Belediye Başkanı ve bu alçakça eylemlerini durdurmak için ilgili şehir yetkililerine ün tam ağırlık yapmak umuyoruz. 
  Onlara yardım edin! 
  Madam, adımlar ve gerçekleştirebileceğiniz eylemler, gönülden şimdiden teşekkür ederim ve lütfen kabul, Efendim, benim en iyi dilekleri güvence. "

----------


## baboune51

Nos derniers échanges remontent à un an .....

Après, plus rien ....j'ai relancé en vain  :: 

C'est la même situation qui est décrite ??? 

ppppfffff ...comment être efficace dans de telles conditions ??????????? ----------------  des mess très proches de celui de Vieux- OS ...à la page 3  -------------- je pige pas tout ! ::

----------

